# Food Safety News Thu 12/5/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 5, 2019)

Food Safety News
Thu 12/5/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Senate ready for confirmation vote on Hahn as next FDA commissioner*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 05, 2019 12:05 am The Senate committee charged with reviewing the nomination of Dr. Stephen Hahn as the next FDA Commissioner has approved his appointment by an 18-to-5 vote, sending the nomination to a Senator floor vote. If confirmed by the full Senate, Hahn will succeed Scott Gottlieb to become the 24th FDA Commissioner in the history of the...  Continue Reading


* Experts meet in Kenya to discuss seafood safety*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 05, 2019 12:03 am Food safety professionals from 12 African countries met in Kenya for a workshop on seafood safety. The African regional workshop on bivalve mollusk sanitation was held in Nairobi this past month and included visiting experts from the United Kingdom, Italy and Canada. The aim was to build programs of capability building and networks in Africa...  Continue Reading


* Letter to the Editor: Romain industry should ‘just do it’*
By Guest Opinion on Dec 05, 2019 12:02 am Opinion Editor’s note: We want to hear from our readers, and that’s you. Letters to the Editor can be submitted via the Contact Us link on our website. Dear Editor, Your article states (on the romaine E. coli outbreak) ” larger buffers may be needed. . .” Please change it to say “impervious barriers are...  Continue Reading



* Romaine outbreak patient list tops 100; warnings continue as harvest moves*
By Coral Beach on Dec 04, 2019 06:37 pm More than 100 people have now been confirmed with infections in an E. coli outbreak associated with romaine lettuce. Public health officials continue their warning against romaine lettuce grown in the Salinas, CA, area or any romaine from an unknown source. As of today, there are 102 patients spread across 23 states from coast to...  Continue Reading


----------

